# What knife maker is this?



## KFCUK (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi, I have been looking through all my knives I have not used and I am a little lost as to what knife maker this is! I think its a Tsunehisa but not super sure, can anyone let me know what they think this is!


----------



## KenHash (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes it's a Tsunehisa 恒久. Looks like the Aus10 series.
The box typically says nothing.


----------



## KFCUK (Jan 9, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Yes it's a Tsunehisa 恒久. Looks like the Aus10 series.
> The box typically says nothing.


Thank you


----------

